# First Trip to France with Dogs



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

After reading numerous recommendations I have just rung the vets at Forges Les Eaux to make an appointment for our return home for Jack and Jess. As it is their first foreign holiday I am, of course, quite neurotic!!

I spoke to one of the vets ( I was led to believe it was Patrick's partner) and we managed a reasonable conversation, but he admitted that Patrick's english was better than his!! 

I made an appointment for Wed 1800 (we return Friday 1120). However he did not answer my question about taking our own meds - he just said that we should not worry about a holiday in France - its only a problem getting back to England!!!!!! 

Has anyone used the vets recently? What did they charge for each dog and would it be a huge saving to take our own?
8O


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We don't use these vets but don't take your meds from home as they are cheaper in France.
James


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

OwnedbyCollies said:


> After reading numerous recommendations I have just rung the vets at Forges Les Eaux to make an appointment for our return home for Jack and Jess. As it is their first foreign holiday I am, of course, quite neurotic!!
> 
> I spoke to one of the vets ( I was led to believe it was Patrick's partner) and we managed a reasonable conversation, but he admitted that Patrick's english was better than his!!
> 
> ...


Hi we have used this Vet's twice now, Patrick did say that we could take our own Frontline, but to be honest my Friend was with us with her two pooches and Patrick supplied the Frontline and there wasn't a great deal of difference saved, so I wouldn't bother in the future. The Vets at Forges from posts I have read on here is considerably cheaper than those nearer to Calais anyway.

It is all quite easy and nothing to worry about, probably it is just he way that the Vet has tried to tell you in English that it is a problem getting back...........he must mean that you have to have the treatment etc if you are at all worried I would phone back and see if Patrick is there, he told us to say 'Patrick' when the phone is answered. I didn't think he had a partner I just wonder if he is on holiday and a locum vet is there or something ?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

He does have a partner as we saw him and he was very nice and he spoke good broken English and we got by OK,
The cost was 40Euros for one dog but that was last year.
You have a lovely Air-es to park at just 5 mins walk but we stayed in the town Square quiet safely all night then in the morning we found there is a Carpark where other Motohomes parked. This is in the opposite road to the vets on the right hand side of the Market Square.
We then parked at the Somme Services as it is so pretty for the next night.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

*vets in france etc*

We came back from our first trip with bramble and paid 50 quid for his tablets etc in Montreuil sur Mer. Vet spoke English and clearly knew the process. Just remember if you're on the tunnel then go to the pets check in BEFORE you check the van in, otherwise lots of reversing! The whole process was far easier than we thought, they don't seem "out to get you"! Make sure the vet signs everything, it seems vets near Calais are more expensive than those about an hour out. We found that dogs are respected everywhere in france, even lunatics like him!


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

We used a vet about an hour south of Calais and the vet was a bit cross that we hadn't made an appointment, but still gave us the stuff. It was rather expensive though - about 50 euros for everything.

My neighbour takes her dog to the vet in Spain near Alicante then they do the long drive to Calais - the vet in Spain doesn't do a lot of passport work (obviously) and only charges about 8 euros. 

Probably the further away from Calais you are when you visit the vet, the cheaper it is. But make sure you get everything signed properly, as it's a long way back to the vet if they've missed something out.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Not sure the Vets in Calais are more expensive as we only paid E70.00 for our two dogs in March but we did have our own Frontline.
Gary


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

OwnedbyCollies said:


> After reading numerous recommendations I have just rung the vets at Forges Les Eaux to make an appointment for our return home for Jack and Jess.
> 
> Has anyone used the vets recently? What did they charge for each dog and would it be a huge saving to take our own?
> 8O


I used the Forges Les Eux vets on the 10th May this year and the charge for my single dog was EU 26.50 with me supplying the medicine.

I phoned them on the way back to make my appointment. Last year I had problems because the receptionist did not speak English so this year I went to great pains to make sure I could do it in French. Imagine my surprise when I walked into the surgery to find the current receptionist spoke English :roll: Dunno if she was temporary or if they now have a new one!

peedee

ps the current price for an overnight in the aire is EU 5.75, best to have it in change.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi peedee

Which medicines did you take?

Janine


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

I am pretty sure the treatment is dependent upon the size/weight of the dog. we have done it 7/8 times now at different vets and all different prices. Last one was at Etaples Docteur Goube Laurent, 18 Boulevard Bigot Descelers, 62630 Etaples Tel 03.21.94.67.01 I think about Eur 80 for a Lab and GSD. Spoke very good English, handy for great aire in Le Touquet and Tunnel/Ferries.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

OwnedbyCollies said:


> Hi peedee
> 
> Which medicines did you take?
> 
> Janine


Frontline spot on for flea and Drontal wormer.

peedee


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi please don't worryit can be very daunting but once you get your head around the procedure it's fine.
We have always used Dr Dandifrosse at St Omer .He is fantastic at putting you at ease and knows the procedures inside out & everything is double checked for you.

Have a lovely trip


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

*telephone number please*

We are also going to France, returning in March 2011, so the details given in the thread are excellent. However, could anyone give the contact number of the Vets mentioned, Forges Les Eaux etc.

Regards and thanks to all.


----------

